# Basic Nail Care using Drugstore Products



## DropsofKarma (Jun 17, 2011)

It's been a LONG time since I've done my own nail care routine. I wanted to save some money so I decided to stop paying a monthly visit to my local nail salon and do it myself. But I have no idea where to start. I know the basic products to have on hand like base coat, top coat, nail growth treatment, cuticle oil, etc but the brands I'm not too sure about. I know that places like Target have higher end brands like OPI but I want to start off small and work my way up. I want to develop a good nail routine. I know the nail polishes at the drugstore won't last long but my collection needs an update! My nail polish collection is something straight out of the 90's! Metallic shimmers and dark cool colors is all I have. I have a Sally's beauty Salon near by too. 

I would like to know a decent nail polish brand and nail care brand that I can trust before moving on to bigger and better things.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 17, 2011)

I swear by several products which you can find at drugstores and Sally's. 

First up, Sally Hansen Instant Cuticle Remover. I use it once a week with cuticle sticks. Works wonders!

Next, I can't live without my CND Solar Oil (I *think* you can get this at Sally's, if not, try Ulta!). It's a cuticle oil, smells wonderful, and most importantly, is a miracle worker! I used to have dry, flaky cuticles, but not anymore, thanks to this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also love CND Cuticle Eraser. You dont need both the Solar Oil and this if you don't want to, but this does moisturize while micro-exfoliating.

If you want a decent, cheap nail polish brand, with a good range of colors, try Sinful Colors (usually $1.99 a bottle). If you dont mind spending $5 a bottle, get China Glaze (available at Sally's)

Base coat, I love CND Stickey (over OPI Nail Envy, which is a nail strengthener), and for top coat, I swear by Seche Vite and CND Speedey (depending which I feel like using at the time)

Polish removers are all pretty much the same, but I find that Zoya's Remove+ is the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Basic tools you'll need are nail files (they come in a range of "roughness", so find one that works best for you) and buffing blocks, as well as cuticle sticks (my favorite are Hands Down brand)

Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gifPolish removers are all pretty much the same, but I find that Zoya's Remove+ is the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Do you feel that the Zoya Remove+ is worth the extra cash?  (It's expensive at $10 versus a normal remover which is around $2)


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I do! A little goes a looong way, and it's gentle, and smells great (or as great as polish remover can!)

In fact, I have 4 32oz bottles of it (that I refill my "Big Flipper" bottle with)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> smells great (or as great as polish remover can!)


One thing I always stock up on when I go to Korea is their scented nail polish remover.  I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve how it smells.  yes, it's still alcoholy when you remove it, but about 60 seconds later your finger nails smell like a scratch-n-sniff sticker.  I've had grape and strawberry and I literally spend a good half hour sniffing my nails before I'll put polish on after I've used them.  Too bad I don't get myself out to Korea regularly, or it'd be the only polish I ever bought. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 17, 2011)

haha that's great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DropsofKarma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been a LONG time since I've done my own nail care routine. I wanted to save some money so I decided to stop paying a monthly visit to my local nail salon and do it myself. But I have no idea where to start. I know the basic products to have on hand like base coat, top coat, nail growth treatment, cuticle oil, etc but the brands I'm not too sure about. I know that places like Target have higher end brands like OPI but I want to start off small and work my way up. I want to develop a good nail routine. I know the nail polishes at the drugstore won't last long but my collection needs an update! My nail polish collection is something straight out of the 90's! Metallic shimmers and dark cool colors is all I have. I have a Sally's beauty Salon near by too.
> 
> I would like to know a decent nail polish brand and nail care brand that I can trust before moving on to bigger and better things.


 Let's start with the basics. Do you wear artificial nails or get nail wraps? If so then I'll give you a list of items you may need. If not then here are my recommendations.

If you have a Sally's Beauty Supply near you you can get China Glaze, Fingerpaints and Orly as well as Sally Girl. Let's start off with an at-home manicure.

Nail polish remover - 99 cents to $3.

Cotton pads or balls, I prefer pads - $1 to $4.

Nail emery board - 59 cents to $1.99

Buffing block - up to $3.50

Cuticle stick - up to 99 cents (I use it wrapped in cotton and dipped with peroxide under my nails to remove any stains)

Cuticle scissors - up to $20 (I use it only to remove any hanging skin around the cuticle but not to cut the cuticle itself)

Nail bowl  - less than $1.75

Nail brush - 99 cents

After removing the polish and shaping the nail you want to soak it in the nail bowl with warm water and your choice of a soap. Take the brush and gently brush your nails, around the cuticle and under the nails. Rinse and pat dry. From here if you have any torn skin you can take the cuticle scissors to trim it off but do not cut the cuticle. Use cuticle cream if you have excess cuticles.

With the buffing block start off at the first number (typically it's numbered 1 to 8 depending on on the block). Now if you're going to leave your nails plain and just go with a clear coat then buff the nails, if you want to apply a base coat then colored polish do not buff with the final buffing pad since that is a "polish" buff and will make the nail too slick to keep the polish on so you may end up with peeling nail polish.

Now that you're done with the manicure then it's time for the polish.

Start with a base coat of your choice. If you have weak or brittle nails there are base coats with fiberglass in it that will act like a fiber wrap. Allow to dry before adding on the polish and let each layer dry (depending on the polish can be as little as a minute). Top off with a clear coat. Allow to completely dry - about an hour - before doing anything like opening a pop can or door or anything that can chip the polish or smudge it.

I recommend an olive oil bath at least twice a month. You can pick up a bottle of cheap olive oil at a dollar store. Simply heat in the microwave, in a microwave safe bowl until the oil is warm and comfortable to the touch but not boiling. Basically you're going to repeat the manicure process above only you're going to skip brush the nail with the brush. Allow to soak for a few minutes - no more than five - rub the oil into your cuticles and on your hands then pat excess oil off. Skip the polish since the oil simply won't let the polish adhere to the nail.

Inexpensive polishes: China Glaze, Fingerpaints, Orly, Sally Girl, Wet 'n' Wild, Rimmel London and NYC. All under $6.


----------



## DropsofKarma (Jun 17, 2011)

> Let's start with the basics. Do you wear artificial nails or get nail wraps? If so then I'll give you a list of items you may need. If not then here are my recommendations.


 I'm all natural. I can grow my nails but with the harsh soap at work and constantly washing my hands makes my nails brittle. I keep a small vial of cuticle oil on my desk when my cuticles get really really dry.

Woah! Thanks for all the responds! It's a bit overwhelming since I haven't done a home manicure in years but all this advice sounds great!! Tomorrow I'm going to do some major shopping.


----------

